# First Goat in Milk; What do I Need?



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a Nubian/ Nigerian mix doe already in milk arriving any minute now. I am not prepared at all! In my defense, I wasn't expecting to find a goat already in milk, and the lady I bought her from is moving, so I only had a few days to get ready for her. I had 4 other goats already, but no milking supplies.

My husband built a milking stand. I bought a dog brush and paper milk filters at the feed store (but no strainer), and have pint and half-gallon mason jars. I have baby wipes, because I have a baby. So I figure for now I can just brush her down, clean the teats with baby wipes, milk into the pint jars (she gives about 5 cups on a once-a-day milking), rubber-band a filter onto the half-gallon mason jar, and strain it that way? Or probably the filter will break like that, and maybe I should put it into a plastic funnel?

That is just for now; what should I order to make life easier going forward? I was looking at the "Basic Milking Kit" from Caprine Supply. http://www.caprinesupply.com/produc...ing-products/basic-milking-kit-1-2-goats.html Would that be good? Anything else?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I just fold the filters into my canning funnel and strain like that, works really good. I milk into a stainless steel mixing bowl that has a plastic lid.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

thanks! I guess you don't really need all the "stuff". I think I'll just use what I have, then see what I need.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I sometimes milk into mixing bowls, stainless steel pans ect. especially when I get a new milker or another just freshened one.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a Pyrex glass measuring cup that holds four cups and is fairly low profile. It works well with my Nigerians. And the handle is nice for saving the milk when one of my FF s decide to kick it over. Brats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like my stainless steel pail with a lid. I think I got it at Caprine Supply. The only thing in that package that isn't worth buying is the straining cup. So maybe buy the other items separately.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I live less than a block from a dairy supplier. I asked him for his prices on milking pails. He looked both ways to see if anyone was listening and then confided, "Don't waste your money on a $50+ Milk bucket here. Just go to Wmart and but the cheapest seamless pot you can buy. It'll work just fine!"

I found an enamel pot just the perfect size for $10. Works GREAT! The size is great and it's easy to clean.

I do find that the actual milk filters work better than paper towels or coffee filters. I buy the large ones, cut them into fourths and use them with the small dairy strainer. I strain all my milk (thus far) into wide mouthed canning jars. I label each jar with the date and "AM' or "PM" sso we're always using the oldest first.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Yeah, I loaded up my online shopping cart, and then I was like "do I really NEED any of this?" The answer was no, so I'm going to keep milking into jars for a little bit. I'm just learning, so I'm only getting 2-3 cups per milking anyway. When I have a bigger goat and need something bigger than the jars, I'll figure it out then.

I've just been attaching my milk filter to the top of the jar with a rubber band so it filters as I milk. Since I'm not too together or confident yet, I really like that it keeps things from dropping into the milk and marinating as I finish milking. I'm sure things will change as I get more experience, but for now this is working for me.

So cool to be drinking milk from our very own goat! Now I want another one milking so I can make all our own yogurt, cheese, etc.


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

I milk into canning jars. Then I filter it when I get inside. Then they either go in the freezer bag for soap or I will pasteurize it in my army pot and then put it into a new canning jar for us to drink.

A case of 6 1/2 gallon Balls jars was $12 at Wal-Mart. I just rotate them out and keep milking. I'm getting 4 cups in the morning and 7-8 at night from my LaMancha. I got a bunch of small wide mouth jars from a fried and will be using them for my minis. I've already been training them to the milk stand and can easily fit the jars under them.

The only thing I HIGHLY recommend is a milk stand. It's a life saver. You don't have to buy a premade one. With 8 8ft 2x4's, a carriage bolt, 6 washers, some screws and a drill you can make one yourself. Mine cost $10 to make because I used scrap lumber from my DH's job that was in the dumpster. The lumber would have been $40 at the local lumber mill, which is still cheaper then buying premade and a LOT cheaper then the $300+ metal ones.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Please be cautious with having glass in the barn. All it takes is one kick to have shattered glass everywhere.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> Please be cautious with having glass in the barn. All it takes is one kick to have shattered glass everywhere.


True, but mason jars are actually very sturdy. I've dropped plenty of them, and they tend to crack into several pieces rather than shatter. 

For milking, I like these lids: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Regular-Jar-Lids/21312094
They don't seal, but otherwise they're perfect!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

double post


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> Please be cautious with having glass in the barn. All it takes is one kick to have shattered glass everywhere.


I milk with one hand and hold with the other. My goat is a kicker so I have to do this anyway. :evil:


----------

